# BMX hub spacing?



## gratefulbiker (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm looking to use or convert a bmx hub for ss use. I like the idea of the bigger axles, especially for the project I would like to use it on. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

gratefulbiker said:


> I'm looking to use or convert a bmx hub for ss use. I like the idea of the bigger axles, especially for the project I would like to use it on. Any help would be great. Thanks.


Bmx rear hub spacing is 110mm. Front is 100mm. I run Shimano DX hubs (bmx) with the rear respaced to 135mm. Axle diameter for the rear is the same as my mtn hubs. For the front, the axle diameter is larger, but the axle has flat spots so it'll fit into regular fork ends. I know some other bmx hubs have larger diameter axles, but I don't know how they'd work with regular dropouts/forks.

baker


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

typical bmx rear hubs have 3/8" or 14mm axles.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

Yes, you can file flat spots onto a 14mm axle to make it fit a 10mm dropout.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Crashman1 said:


> Yes, you can file flat spots onto a 14mm axle to make it fit a 10mm dropout.


Wow, that's gotta be in competition for the most belated response ever...almost 8 years!

baker


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought about using bmx hubs too because you can run a supersmall gear (nine tooth) but the narrow spacing makes for a weaker wheel. the bearings are farther in toward the center of the axle, and tha spoke flanges are closer together. The wider the spoke flanges the better (thats what I think) You can get 135mm spaced 14mm axle hubs though. My Yuba Mundo has a 14mm axle through a 48spoke hub with sealed bearings and disk mount. You can get a set of Yuba wheels through their website pretty cheap. They are tuff as hell with really thick gage spokes.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

If you want any sort of BMX hub on any MTB or road application, go with a Profile Racing hub! 
http://www.profileracing.com/estore/product.php?productId=158


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

*Spoke flanges are the same.*

I see what you're selling about the bearings being closer together, but that only applies when comparing freehub to freewheel, and it applies to old multi-speed freewheel hubs as well as BMX hubs. In fact, I have to go back in time to address what you said about flanges:

Flange distance is the same. BMX freewheel hubs WERE primarily "five speed freewheel" hubs in the early days, and most of those hubs were designed to convert to single-speed spacing by simply removing a spacer on the drive side.

The flange spacing is the same between BMX and most multispeed hubs to this day, as most multispeed hubs have a spacer on the non-drive side and a wide freehub body on the drive side. The difference is that most BMX RIMS have zero dish. And non-dished wheels are stronger.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Crashman1 said:


> I see what you're selling about the bearings being closer together,


This thread is ANCIENT.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

*Eight year update?*



mack_turtle said:


> This thread is ANCIENT.


Read the whole thread, see you in 2028!


----------



## Ianbnyc (Jan 11, 2021)

I Just want to put a solid axle through my old Parallax rear hub and put pegs on my mountain bike (dont ask).
Any ideas?!?!
🤔


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

shimano solid axle conversion kit should do what you're looking for. although you will only have a 10mm axle instead of a 14mm...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

homie haulers? yeah, it should not be difficult to put a solid, nutted axle in just about any cup-and-cone bearing hub. match the diameter and thread pitch. it would have to be pretty darn long for pegs to fit. I can't promise that it won't bend the dropouts when you put any weight on it because the dropouts probably won't provide much support. I know because I've bent and broken several axles and bent dropouts on bmx bikes.


----------



## Ianbnyc (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the sound advice guys... will have to look at what the dropouts can take, if all else allines with the cosmos...


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

Ianbnyc said:


> I Just want to put a solid axle through my old Parallax rear hub and put pegs on my mountain bike (dont ask).
> Any ideas?!?!
> 🤔


Several Shimano hubs were available in solid axle, just find one that looks the same and use the guts. And then you won't have to rethread your pegs to 10mm.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

Ianbnyc said:


> I Just want to put a solid axle through my old Parallax rear hub and put pegs on my mountain bike (dont ask).
> Any ideas?!?!
> 🤔


Option 2: Buy a solid axle kit on eBay and make it work
Option 3: Measure your cones and locknuts, buy them and a bare axle on eBay
Option 4: Measure your parts and take photos, I can probably pull the parts you need out of my bins. And buy the axle on eBay.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

You just need the axle. It will work with your current cones and bearings


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Finding a 14mm axle is t an issue. It just won't work with your existing hub or fit into your frame


I didn't see him ask about a 14mm axle, just a solid axle for a parallax hub. Those have been around since the beginning, at 3/8x26 TPI, the same as old-school BMX hubs.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Crashman1 said:


> And then you won't have to rethread your pegs to 10mm.


threaded pegs are still around in the dark corners of the internet, but those mostly went away 20 years ago. The folks you see in the movie RAD had threaded pegs. with few exceptions, all modern pegs slide onto the axel and are secured with an axle nut on the inside using a socket. on BMX bikes designed with pegs in mind, the most common axle arrangement is to use a 3/8" or 10mm axle up front and a 14mm rear, so it's common to buy pegs in pairs. they are often sold with one 14mm and the other 3/8". if you by pegs with a 3/8" bore, a 10mm axle should also fit with no problems. some pegs come drilled for 14mm axles and some come with step-down adapter washers.

most of those modern pegs are about 1.5" in diameter at the base so they have a wide contact area with the dropout for support and strength. if there's not enough room on the frame in question, you'll need to look hard for smaller pegs on some that have a taper.

OP: do you plan to use modern, large pegs, or some of those stubby old school ones from the '80s? my first BMX setup had Odyssey Hollow Bullet pegs and those sucked for standing on!


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> threaded pegs are still around in the dark corners of the internet, but those mostly went away 20 years ago. The folks you see in the movie RAD had threaded pegs. with few exceptions, all modern pegs slide onto the axel and are secured with an axle nut on the inside using a socket. on BMX bikes designed with pegs in mind, the most common axle arrangement is to use a 3/8" or 10mm axle up front and a 14mm rear, so it's common to buy pegs in pairs. they are often sold with one 14mm and the other 3/8". if you by pegs with a 3/8" bore, a 10mm axle should also fit with no problems. some pegs come drilled for 14mm axles and some come with step-down adapter washers.
> 
> most of those modern pegs are about 1.5" in diameter at the base so they have a wide contact area with the dropout for support and strength. if there's not enough room on the frame in question, you'll need to look hard for smaller pegs on some that have a taper.
> 
> OP: do you plan to use modern, large pegs, or some of those stubby old school ones from the '80s? my first BMX setup had Odyssey Hollow Bullet pegs and those sucked for standing on!


I was merely combining these things:
1.) Versions of the hub were available with 3/8 solid axles
2.) 3/8 "freewheel" threaded pegs are still abundant.
3.) The dropouts of many mountain bike frames lack the wide flat space used by unthreaded pegs.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Crashman1 said:


> I didn't see him ask about a 14mm axle, just a solid axle for a parallax hub. Those have been around since the beginning, at 3/8x26 TPI, the same as old-school BMX hubs.


yeah, i jumped to conclusions there. i edited it right away, but you were too quick..


----------

